#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Welke MH; movitec  sl 250 of mac 250????

## Ronnie

Hallo beste mensen,
Ik vroeg me af of er nou tussen een mac of movitec veel verschil zit.
Ik denk zelf dat een movitec prijs/kwaliteit verhouding beter is. Een movitec kost 1200 euro ofzo en een mac 1900 euro ofzo. Moet je dan dat beetje extra herrie van een movitec en iets slechtere reactie dan maar op de koopt toe nemen???

Groetjes Ronnie

----------


## CyberNBD

Die movitecs zijn prima spotjes, en een stuk sneller dan de martins.  Ik zie ze hier trouwens ook meer en meer opduiken ipv de macs, enige nadeel is dat de kleuren wat minder zijn bij die movitecs, voor de rest goed spul voor een mooi prijsje.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## movinghead

Ik werk er regelamtig mee..... en idd net wat Tom zegt... de kleuren zijn net wat minder maar ze zijn wel echt heeel snel.... ik keeek er echt van op.... echte zwabbers zeg ik dan maar....
of ze echt beter of minder zijn dan de martin's weet ik niet.... ze zijn in ieder geval goedkoper....

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## John b

En wat is dan weer het verschil tussen movitec en futurelight ?

----------


## CyberNBD

Niks alleen maken de futurelights een hoop meer herrie en zien ze er wat minder mooi uit.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Mark Vermeulen

gewoon het geluid wat harder zetten hoor je het niet meer,

maar zonder gijn die movitecs zijn perfecte dingen.

Groetjes Mark Vermeulen
maar mijn baas heeft AD en EAW.

----------


## DeMennooos

Ehm, movipech en future"brightno"light zijn beide gebaseerd op afgekeurde R&D projecten van Martin.
Gooi er war 's meer tegenaan en je hebt een West Europees werkend ontwerp... Anders zijn toch Russische bouwsels aan de hand van een afgekeurt Deens ontwerp...

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Delirium crew

Hey 

De Movitec SL 250 (profiel)kost €1930,00,
De Martin Mac 250 (profiel)kost €2270,00

Technische specificatie:Mac 250
12 (verwisselbare) kleuren
8 (verwisselbare metalen en glas) gobo's 
MSD 250 watt lamp 2000 uur 
20 HZ strobo effect 
Pan :540
Tilt:289

Technische specificatie:SL 250
11 (verwisselbare) kleuren
6 (verwisselbare metalen/glas/multi-kleur) gobo's
MSD 250 watt lamp 2000 uur
1/10 flashes per seconde
Pan :530
Tilt:280

In verhouding is de Movitec SL 250 sneller dan de 
Mac 250

----------


## PowerSound

Allemaal flauwe kul ! 
Koop de ELite ServoSpot 250 , das ook zo'n Mh660 clone maar veel beter dan movitech en anderen.
T'is gewoon de software die erin zit enzo die een verschil maken.
En ja, die servospot 250 is zelf niet te vergelijken met de MAC500.
En begin ni te zeggen , maar zwijg das ni waar, ga ze eerst vergelijken en kom dan terug. Ik heb het gezien, ik heb het gemeten in een showroom en ik ben ervan achterovergevallen.
wat je wel moet weten is dat die Elite Servospot 250 ook iets van meer dan 2000 kost.

FUCK OFF AUTOBPM USERS !!! 
Viva Ypoc, Viva Contest, Viva Qsc, Viva EV, Viva JBL, Viva PowerSound !

----------


## DeMennooos

Het is meer dan alleen de software.
Keuze van de componenten, opbouw van de hele handel.

Zet maar eens een mac 250 naast een studio spot 250 en kijk maar eens heel goed naar visuele verschillen op component niveau en de opbouw... Want dat is toch de basis..

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Er gaat een aangepast kleurenwiel voor de SL/WL250's komen naar alle waarschijnlijkheid!!!

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## R. den Ridder

sorry hoor,

Maar er is toch inderdaad een verschil, waarom zie je anders al zoveel futurelights en movitecs in de uitverkoop, en blijven de Mac 250's gewoon on-the road.

Die Elites zijn gewoon movitecs met futurelight software en een verbeterde achromatische lens.
Maar alle clones blinken wel uit in uitwisselbaarheid van materiaal, dus zeg niet dat ze ECHT veel beter zijn.

Er staat daar in hongarije gewoon een fabriek die jouw naam op hun produkt plakt, als je maar genoeg pegels meebrengt, OEM noemen ze dat.

Als je dan low budget gaat kun je nog beter showtec halen, kwalitiatief net zo goed, acceptabele output en kost geen drol.

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> sorry hoor,
> 
> Maar er is toch inderdaad een verschil, waarom zie je anders al zoveel futurelights en movitecs in de uitverkoop, en blijven de Mac 250's gewoon on-the road.



Vandaag toevallig de nieuwe mailing gehad van Fairlight.

Uhhmmm. Ze doen de Mac 250 in de uitverkoop (hoe ironisch zo vlak na jouw reactie). Ik denk dat ze de hete adem van de Ypocs (copies) voelen?

Trouwens. Martin was toch echt NIET de uitvinder van de beweegbare kop.




> citaat:
> Er staat daar in hongarije gewoon een fabriek die jouw naam op hun produkt plakt, als je maar genoeg pegels meebrengt, OEM noemen ze dat.



En ik maar denken dat het Tsjechïe was.




> citaat:
> Als je dan low budget gaat kun je nog beter showtec halen, kwalitiatief net zo goed, acceptabele output en kost geen drol.



Behalve dan dat de Showtec tornado (bijvoorbeeld) van het verkeerde soort kunststof is gemaakt waardoor hij spontaan uit elkaar valt na de eerste keer schoonmaken.

Nee, niet echt een lekkere vergelijking (eerder een ZEER SLECHTE).

Zowel die Movitec's alsook die Futurelights hebben eigenlijk een behoorlijk goede prijs/prestatieverhouding EN zorgen ervoor dat de duurdere merken zich achter de oren moeten krabben met hun prijspolitiek. Het resultaat zagen we jaren geleden met de 812 en nu zien we het weer met een Mac 250.

Ja, je hebt hem door. Ik gebruik, tot volle tevrenheid, de Movitec (of Movipech zoals sommigen ze zo liefkozend noemen) kopjes. Service vriendelijk zijn ze absoluut niet MAAR (totdat Fairlight met de Mac 250 dump begon) een stuk beter betaalbaar dan de Mac's en absoluut bruikbaar voor het dixo zigzag werk.

Ach, een Yogo is vaak ook een prima boodschappenwagen!

En over de herrie die de Movitec's maken... Welke herrie? De ventilatoren? Die kun je terugregelen. De servo's? Die zijn toch redelijk stil. Het enige dat een bak herrie maakt (IMO) is het (roteren van het) prisma.

Daarnaast laten ze, vooral bij dixo zig/zag werk, de Mac 250 eruit zien als een bejaarde tante (doelend op de snelheid van de kop  :Wink: 

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> sorry hoor,
> Maar er is toch inderdaad een verschil, waarom zie je anders al zoveel futurelights en movitecs in de uitverkoop, en blijven de Mac 250's gewoon on-the road.



*&lt;&lt; Uitverkoop &gt;&gt;*

Waar dan wel?


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Niek...

Lezen.....





> citaat: Vandaag toevallig de nieuwe mailing gehad van Fairlight.
> 
> Uhhmmm. Ze doen de Mac 250 in de uitverkoop (hoe ironisch zo vlak na jouw reactie). Ik denk dat ze de hete adem van de Ypocs (copies) voelen?



Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat:Ze doen de Mac 250 in de uitverkoop (hoe ironisch zo vlak na jouw reactie). Ik denk dat ze de hete adem van de Ypocs (copies) voelen?



Nah, is geen concurrentie.... Zijn tenslotte hun eigen afgekeurde R&D ontwerpen die door een clubje oostblokkers in elkaar geschroeft worden. Ik hoef je hopelijk niet te herinneren aan de kwaliteit van Trabant, Skoda en Lada? (jaja, skoda is nu opel)

Als je bij Fairlight roept dat een je een concurrerend merk hebt en toch een andere spot wil en aan Martin denkt zakken ze standaart al in prijs.





> citaat:Zowel die Movitec's alsook die Futurelights hebben eigenlijk een behoorlijk goede prijs/prestatieverhouding EN zorgen ervoor dat de duurdere merken zich achter de oren moeten krabben met hun prijspolitiek. Het resultaat zagen we jaren geleden met de 812 en nu zien we het weer met een Mac 250



Toch raar dat andere (lees: echt kwalitatief betere) merken daar dan niet aan mee doen. High End heeft het beleid dat het alleen door (de grotere) verhuur bedrijven en vaste installaties met vrije of hoge budgetten wil leveren. Vandaar de prijs die daar aan hangt. Icon is niet eens te koop, Vari*lite was tot voor kort ook niet te koop en nu je de oudere types kopen. (Niet dat Vari zo vreselijk goed is....)





> citaat: dixo zigzag werk



Dus de kwaliteit van een spot wordt gemeten in POTMPS? in plaats van duurzaamheid, robuustheid, MBTF? Dan hangt die POTMPS zeker ook aan de BPM..... 

Ook wordt de prijs/kwaliteit verhouding weer eens over geslagen.
prijs/prestatie is nog steeds niet het belangrijkste. Een 250W lampje wat een 4 keer zo hoge output heeft dan de concurrerende merken, maar wel iedere sjow vervangen moet worden en net zo duur is als de concurrenten maakt het nog steeds geen betere spot.

Ow POTPS = Pan Or Tilt Moves Per Second <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Ze doen de Mac 250 in de uitverkoop (hoe ironisch zo vlak na jouw reactie). Ik denk dat ze de hete adem van de Ypocs (copies) voelen?
> 			
> ...



Waar ze in elkaar geschroefd worden maakt op zich nog niet zo veel uit, als er maar een goede kwaliteitscontrole achter staat. Of het een afgekeurd R&D project van Martin is weet ik niet. Klinkt me een beetje als borrelpraat/opgeklopte lucht verhaal in de horen (kan me natuurlijk volledig vergissen).



> citaat:Ik hoef je hopelijk niet te herinneren aan de kwaliteit van Trabant, Skoda en Lada? (jaja, skoda is nu opel)



Bedoel je vroeger of nu? Over auto's gesproken... Stonden de Amerikaanse auto's dan bekend als zijnde betrouwbaar??? Dacht het niet!!! En over de QC bij Martin. Ik heb toch echt een paar Martin artikelen gehad die het NIET deden, uit de doos. Vaak was dat te wijten aan slechte kabel assemblies (en kabeltjes worden natuurlijk in elk Martin product gebruikt). Misschien dat ze het nu onder controle hebben???



> citaat:Als je bij Fairlight roept dat een je een concurrerend merk hebt en toch een andere spot wil en aan Martin denkt zakken ze standaart al in prijs.



Waarmee je, als importeur, dus eigenlijk zegt: "We verkopen onze spulletjes normaal eigenlijk veel te duur"



> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Zowel die Movitec's alsook die Futurelights hebben eigenlijk een behoorlijk goede prijs/prestatieverhouding EN zorgen ervoor dat de duurdere merken zich achter de oren moeten krabben met hun prijspolitiek. Het resultaat zagen we jaren geleden met de 812 en nu zien we het weer met een Mac 250
> 			
> 		
> ...



Andere markt lijkt me.



> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:dixo zigzag werk
> 			
> 		
> ...



De bewegingssnelheid is zeker van enig belang voor zig/zag werk.[quote]citaat:in plaats van duurzaamheid, robuustheid, MBTF?<hr height=1 noshade id

----------


## DeMennooos

Je mag het borrelpraat noemen, alleen het komt wel heel dicht bij de bron vandaan die info. En ik geloof dat ik ruim een half jaar geleden al heb geroepen dat het allemaal wel heel erg weg heeft van Martin en dat het me toen niets verbaasde dat het een werkmaatschappijtje van Martin zou zijn.....

Of je zegt als importeur: Goh, die 40digitale lampjes zouden straks ook allemaal Martin kunnen zijn... Maar de kwaliteit van een spot hangt niet af van de verkoop strategie van een importeur.

Gelul... Het is geen andere markt. Heb je geld, wil je kwaliteit, vallen een hoop merken al af....
Mensen hebben het hier de hele tijd over specs, hoe mooi de lampjes wel niet branden, hoe geweldig de kleuren wel niet zijn of dat ie sneller is dan het geluid.... Dat zijn dus niet de belangrijkste zaken waar een spot aan moet voldoen.
Als je per klus die dingen weer vanuit een bouwpakket in elkaar kan gaan zetten, er niet bij kunt om snel te servicen, lamp vervangen een half uur duurt, ze weer eens een harde reset kan geven omdat je uit alle display errors weer eens geen oplossing kan halen dan worden het pas dure lampen.

Die dingen moeten werken en dat geldt niet alleen voor de verhuurbedrijven, maar ook voor de kleine dixo's.

Zig/zag werk... Echt iets voor de leerling die de lichttafel misbruikt om op zaterdagavond ff snel een verslag voor school te tikken....
Dus de beweging wordt gehangen aan het aantal BPM, kan de kop dat niet bijhouden is het waardeloos apparaat....

MTBF is een gegeven waarvan iedere importeur je de cijfers van kan geven, is een onderdeltje van R&D. En zeer zeker belangrijker dan de snelheid van het kopje.

Nou, voorbeeldje dan maar weer.
Je koopt een spot voor 1200 euro's wnat het lampje wat erin zit brand 4 keer zo fel dan bij die andere van 1900 euro's. Enig nadeel is dat je bij iedere klus het lampje kan vervangen en de lampjes van beide spots zijn even duur. Dus na een klus of 5/6 is het spotje van 1200 euro's net zo duur of misschien wel duurder dan die van 1900 Euro's.
Het kleurenwiel van die van 1200 euro heeft mooie (niet standaard) kleurtjes en omdat je wil opvallen koop je die. Enig nadeel is dat de filtertjes er op zijn geplakt met een lijm die niet helemaal de warmte aankan en om de 2 klusjes ben iedere keer 2 uur bezig om die dingen weer vast te zetten..... Tja dan wordt het toch weer een duur lampje. IEdere klus ben je met die mooie goedkope kop een uurtje bezig om ze helemaal aan de gang te krijgen....

Snap je nu wel wat ik bedoel?

Kijk, voor het geld zijn het zeker geinige lampjes.... Maar kwaliteit en wonderen verwacht ik er zeker niet van. Het moet uit de lengte of uit de breedte komen. Zet maar eens een studio spot 250 naast een mac 250 en movitech 250 en bekijk het eens op component niveau, gebruikte kabels, motortjes etc.... Dan zul je zien waarom het ene merk zo lekker laag geprijst is en waarom de andere voor het gros niet te betalen is.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> 
> Gelul... Het is geen andere markt. Heb je geld, wil je kwaliteit, vallen een hoop merken al af....



Het is een "alle waar naar z'n geld" verhaal. Dat geldt vrijwel overal (hoewel er dure uitzonderingen zijn die waardeloos blijken en goedkope uitzonderingen zijn die goed blijken (maar daarom zijn het ook uitzonderingen op de regel  :Wink: ).

Tja, voor licht heb ik wat lagere kwaliteitseisen dan voor geluid. Als bij mij een kopje uit _zou_ vallen om wat voor reden dan ook dan is de avond nog niet verpest. Als de versterkers zouden uitvallen (bijvoorbeeld) dan kan ik wel inpakken en ben ik een klant kwijt.

Veiligheid is uiteraard wel belangrijk (maar mensen vergeten daar vaak zelf iets aan te doen (safety chains etc...)).



> citaat:Mensen hebben het hier de hele tijd over specs, hoe mooi de lampjes wel niet branden, hoe geweldig de kleuren wel niet zijn of dat ie sneller is dan het geluid.... Dat zijn dus niet de belangrijkste zaken waar een spot aan moet voldoen.



Je praat hier over mensen in het algemeen neem ik aan? Ik heb tenminste niets genoemd van deze strekking.



> citaat:Als je per klus die dingen weer vanuit een bouwpakket in elkaar kan gaan zetten,



Dat snap ik dus niet. Ik haal ze gewoon uit de kist (ze zitten er op de kop in, met de scaff clamps naar boven) en hang ze op. Niks geen bouwpakket.



> citaat:er niet bij kunt om snel te servicen,



Die lamp is binnen 5 minuten te plaatsen. Als je er langer over doet is er iets goed fout met je motoriek  :Wink: 



> citaat:lamp vervangen een half uur duurt,



Niet dat ik de lampen ooit heb moeten vervangen MAAR ik heb ze wel moeten plaatsen (en de handelingen daarvoor zijn vrijwel identiek). Benodigde tijd ongeveer 3 minuten per kop. 4 schroefjes en 3 vingerboutjes.



> citaat:ze weer eens een harde reset kan geven omdat je uit alle display errors weer eens geen oplossing kan halen dan worden het pas dure lampen.



Al die problemen die je opnoemt heb ik nog niet meegemaakt. Wel zou het best zo kunnen zijn dat de goedkopere merken minder hufter proof zijn dan de echt dure merken. Maar ja, dat kun je op je vingers natellen als je de aanschafprijzen vergelijkt.



> citaatie dingen moeten werken en dat geldt niet alleen voor de verhuurbedrijven, maar ook voor de kleine dixo's.



Zoals ik net al zei: Voor geluid heb ik hoge eisen (Lab.Gruppen, Dateq etc.). Voor licht mag het, op de Q-commander na, wat minder (veel Botex (T4 balkjes), geen Thomas parren maar DTS kopietjes etc.). In die prijsklasse horen de Movitecs ook thuis IMO.<BLOCKQUO

----------


## Niek...

Pow...wat een verhaal <img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>, en zoals andre het beschrijft geldt deze kwestie volgens mij voor wel meerdere merken (ik denk bijv. aan Futurelight)

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## crazydj16

De discussie's

HES vs. Martin

&

Martin vs. Movitech/futurlight

Bijven leuk om te lezen, maar ik meng me er niet meer in, mn mening is ondertussen wel paar keer terug te vinden in het forum. 

En het blijven eindeloze discussie's omdat de 1 problemen heeft met wapperlamp X en de ander juist problemen met wapperlamp Y, of juist in het bezit is van x of Y en deze helemaal geweldig vind, omdat hij als trotse bezitter hiervan zijn spullen natuurlijk niet wil afvallen.

Ik denk dat de starter van dit topic dus maar zijn conclusie's moet trekken uit wat hiervoor genoemd, overige meningen op het forum of van andere mensen bekijken, en logisch/goed nadenken. en daarna gewoon hard hopen dat het spul het naar behoren blijft doen.

grtz


-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Techieguy

Menno:: hoeveel ervaring heb jij met movitec?

----------


## DeMennooos

Ben toch wel benieuwd naar die dure uitzonderingen die waardeloos zouden zijn.

Je had het zelf over de snelheid dat die wel errug belangrijk was, belangrijker dan een MTBF....

Ik zeg ook niet dat je die problemen per definitie mee maakt met de goedkope lampjes, het is alleen iets wat me opvalt met een hoop van die goedkope meuk.

Ehm, je zegt zelf dat ze niet servicevriendelijk zijn en nu zijn ze wel snel te servicen?

op iedere tafel met flashbuttons kun je de tiepgijt uithangen....

Tja, als er dan helemaal nix bekent is over de betrouwbaarheid en de MTBF vanuit de fabriek zou ik er al helemaal niet aan beginnen

Goeiendagschotel, lezen lijkt wel heel moeilijk.....

Je begint zelf over prijs/prestatie verhoudingen, dus haal ik een willekeurig lucht voorbeeld aan om aan te geven dat een goede prestatie per definitie niet hoeft te betekenen dat de prijs er ook echt naar is.
Daarna snap je het zelf al niet, dus plak ik er nog een zootje lucht voorbeelden aan in de hoop dat je het nu wel snapt. Niet dus.
Ik vergelijk geen koppen, het was alleen om die prijs/prestatie vergelijking aan te geven....

Jij gaat er vanuit dat ik dingen aan neem over de movipech's terwijl het lucht voorbeeldjes zijn. Lezen en je had het gesnapt!

[quote]Het kijken naar dingen die je niet kunt betalen is frustrerend en nutteloos. Het enige dat gebeurt is dat het kwijl uit je mond loopt en je daarna weer, met beide voeten op de grond, met je eigen spulletjes aan de gang moet gaan.[/qoute]

Nee, maar je weet wel meteen waarom er van die giga prijsverschillen tussen de lampjes zitten die allemaal hetzelfde zouden moeten doen en kunnen. Je snapt dan ook meteen waarom geld opzij zetten dan ook wel handig is.

ja, je hebt ook 2 verschillende markten.
Aan de ene kant de goed bedoelende hobbyist en aan de andere kant heb je de verhuurbedrijven die zich helemaal scheel investeren in die bewegende koppen omdat de klant daar om vraagt.
En dan heb ik het nog niet eens over de verschillen tussen de verhuurbedrijven onderling.
Maar dat het verschil in markten bij het personeel ligt ben ik zeer zeker niet met je eens. 

Je gaat er standaard vanuit dat hoe groter het bedrijf hoe meer er gegooid en gesmeten wordt. Nah, dan zouden ook die dure jongens het niet uithouden. Er wordt anders mee omgegaan. Of je nou een aanhangertje lost of dat je 3 trailers leeg moet koppen.....

En de stelling dat dixo=eigenaar, doe toch wel wat dixo's maar ben gelukkig niet de eigenaar van die handel.

Als we dan toch terug gaan naar de originele vraag...
Dat de prijs/kwaliteit verhouding van een movipech beter is dan een mac zou ik toch geen gif op willen in nemen. Prijs/prestatie misschien wel. Maar om nou alleen daarop een lamp te kopen.....

Laat de volgende reactie de quotes maar weg, dat houd het leesbaar. Zeker in de mate waarin je ze gebruikt.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DeMennooos

Nog even dit.
Volgens mij denken een aantal mensen hier dat ik de Movitec zit af te kraken en de Mac zit op te hemelen.
Nee niet echt...

Zoals ik al eerder zei, voor het geld zijn het geinige lampjes.
Maar hang ze tussen een batterij par 64 en je moet goed zoeken naar een bundel en dat heb ik dus niet met een mac of spotje.
(ja, uit eigen ervaring....)

De discussies HES vs Martin en Martin vs Movitech/Futurlight zijn geen discussies. Het is appels vs peren en peren vs bananen.

Kijk je in de markt bij de gebruikers zul je zien dat je eerst de appels krijgt, daarna de peren en dan de bananen.
Misschien dat de trend straks wordt appels, bananen en dan peren, maar dat zal de tijd uitwijzen.

Eigenlijk kan het mij helemaal nix schelen wat ie gebruikt, maar als je dan toch zou moeten kiezen tussen een uit ontwikkeld produkt van Martin of een afgekeurd R&D ontwerp zou ik persoonlijk toch maar gaan voor dat ontwikkelde produkt. Zeker met de naamsbekendheid en de vraag van huurders naar....

En wat mijn ervaring is met Movitec en Futurlight.
Laat ik het zo zeggen; Ik ben blij dat ik mag werken met HES en wat minder blij dat ik met Martin mag werken. En ik ga wat anders doen als er ook nog Movitec in een sjow zou moeten. De verdere ervaring is gelukkig alleen nog een visuele ervaring waar de Movitec het toch aflegde tegen de maccen en spotjes. Zeker kwa lichtopbrengst als ze omgeven zijn door een bak parren. 

Verder moet ik Crazy helemaal gelijk geven dat de trotse bezitter zijn lampjes niet gaat afvallen.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## crazydj16

Kortom, we vergelijken

appels met peren
&
peren met bananen

Zelfde idee eigenlijk als wat ik wilde zeggen met mij posting, het wordt een beetje nutteloos ondertussen. Zoals ik al zei, doe ervaringen op en verder Let your senses guide you! Ik heb mijn keuze(s) intussen gemaakt, zoals nog een aantal hier op het forum. 

Je kan best hun mening vragen maar ik denk dat je er meer mee opschiet als je dit via mail doet dan via het forum. Nu komen er dus onderlinge discussie's met argumenten die sommige nix/weinig zeggen, en waar je dus eigenlijk vrij weinig mee opschiet. Hooguit vult het de tijd wat.

grtz



-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Freak_hifi

> citaat:
> 
> Eigenlijk kan het mij helemaal nix schelen wat ie gebruikt, maar als je dan toch zou moeten kiezen tussen een uit ontwikkeld produkt van Martin of een afgekeurd R&D ontwerp zou ik persoonlijk toch maar gaan voor dat ontwikkelde produkt. Zeker met de naamsbekendheid en de vraag van huurders naar....



In deze hele (boeiende) discussie over dit onderwerp mis ik
een heel belangerijk punt:
* De marketing van de diverse merken.* 

Het hele martin gestunt iedere keer doet me denken aan de Tandy winkels (wie kent ze nog)
je kocht er een leuke versterker b.v. voor 745,00 gulden en een week later was ie "in de aanbieding voor 345,00 gulden" 
"Nee meneer dit is een speciale aktie we kunnen geen geld terug gaan geven van dezelfde versterker die u vorige week hebt gekocht" <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>
Hoe denk je dat iemand zich voelt die net een martin mac heeft gekocht en em nu 30% goedkoper kan kopen !, in ieder geval klote!
-
Ben het dus al jaren met de stelling eens dat Martin producten _ BEWUST 
TE DUUR_  t.o.v kwaliteitslevel in de markt worden gezet.
Verder werkt het al jaren heel simpel bij Martin, ze sturen een aantal
containers met spul naar fairlight (ze lezen mee) met de opdracht: 
verkopen die meuk want volgende week komt er weer een container.
Best een mooi uitgangspunt voor al je aandeelhouders: meer omzet, groter worden en vooral de concurrentie opkopen.
Logisch dat je dus veel martin tegenkomt, en dat het veel wordt gevraagd: het zal wel geweldig zijn <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle> want iedereen gebruikt het toch ?
-

Er zijn inderdaad Menno maar een paar topmerken die dit beleid niet hoeven te voeren maar waar kwaliteit gaat voor kwantiteit.
Laat dit maar mooi zo blijven, want juist deze fabrikanten doen research en ontwikkelen nieuwe heftige technieken.<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

I hate the I AM AUDIO-*** types.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Nu kun je heel veel van Fairlight zeggen, maar niet dat het prijsstunters zijn die over lijken gaan.

Tijdje geleden moest ik jem rookvloeistof hebben ik bel op en zeg dat ik 4 kannetjes nodig heb, zegt de verkoper: goh, wacht nog twee weken dan is het open dag en gaan die dingen in de aanbieding, zet ik je gelijk op de mailinglist....da's pas klantvriendelijk!

En verder: TVV sound in belgie verkocht eerst Martin en is overgestapt naar movitec.
Wel opvallend dat ze nu op zoek zijn naar een serviceman extra, want de baas kan de servicegevallen niet meer aan.
Ik geloof dat ze elke week wel naar de Illusion mogen crossen (30 a 40 movitecs 250), en die movitecs hangen er nog geen jaar!

Geef mij dan maar mac's en zolang ik die niet kan betalen draaien mijn 218's elke week nog hun rondjes.

PS: ik klets niet zoveel in moeilijke termen, want ik snap alleen de afkorting RTFM, waar het mij om gaat is dat mijn apparatuur MOET doen wat IK zeg, en of dat gaat met een hoge snelheid of niet, ze moeten het blijven doen, ook als ze een bierdouche krijgen of ze weer verdraaid worden door een meute zatte boeren.
En naast HES is martin een van de weinige merken die ik daarin vertrouw.

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat:Hoe denk je dat iemand zich voelt die net een martin mac heeft gekocht en em nu 30% goedkoper kan kopen !, in ieder geval klote!



Bellen dat het een stelletje kloothommels zijn en dat je ook die korting wil. Anders kun je altijd nog overstappen op Movitec ofzo. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ja die strategie van Martin kende ik al, wist alleen niet dat het nog steeds zo was.

Voor RnR'ers onder ons:
Martin krijgt een servicepunt bij "De Brink". 's Nachts defecten afgeven en de volgende dag bij de pomp aan de overkant van de snelweg weer gemaakt ophalen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Een geintje wat het 10 jaar geleden al goed deed....

En als die van Fairlight toch meelezen heb ik nog wel een stukje gratis reclame voor ze van ongeveer 1 vierkante meter. High End maakt daar nu al gretig gebruik van.
Jaja, mij rug bekleed met een bomber jack.

Wedden dat jullie mijn maat toch niet hebben!

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ludwig

Hi, Wie is Dré ? Gewerkt als designer... Ik ook, 10 jaar al, nu nog, maar niet meer voor bvb Martin. De verschillende mensen die opmerkingen maakten over de prijspolitiek van Martin, kan ik alleen beamen.Het verschil tussen hun productiekost en gepubliceerde end-user prijs is twee maal die van de andere serieuze merken. Dus stoppen ze eigenlijk een Movitech product in een sjieke ( "marketing" ) jas en doen ze alsof dat veel beter is. Het is natuurlijk zo, dat dit een beetje waar is voor alle low-end spotjes. Maar bij Martin was het eerder een ziekte...

----------


## Freak_hifi

> citaat:
> Nu kun je heel veel van Fairlight zeggen, maar niet dat het prijsstunters zijn die over lijken gaan.



Staat ook nergens in m'n postings te lezen  :Smile: 
Ik geef slechts een paar feiten over martin als fabrikant.


I hate the I AM AUDIO-*** types.

----------


## crazydj16

Martin mag dan volgens sommige hier een prijzenstunter zijn, maar misschien ligt dit ook aan de manier van inkopen. Wij halen onze spullen bij vaste dealer, en krijgen standaard gewoon korting van 20 a 30%, dan is de keuze tussen movitech en martin snel gemaakt. 

Overigens heeft martin inderdaad wel vage promotie actie's, pas is lightjockey 2 uitgekomen, ff fairlight gebeld.. nej lj 2 is nix anders dan nieuwe software versie, gewoon om het product beter te laten verkopen. En zo hebben nog wat rare stunt's soms, die heel voordelig/goed lijken maar inderdaad niet zo voordelig zijn. Maar dan is het gewoon een kwestie van goed onderhandelen en dan haal je er wel voordeel uit.

grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## embie

Veel verschil is er inderdaag niet tussen bv futurelight, starway, movitec, enz ...   enkel de chip en bepaalde onderdelen.

het feit is wel dat we in de verhuur opmerken dat de movitecs veel betere dienst doen dan de Mac250's.  De betrouwbaarheid vind ik persoonlijk veel hoger bij Movitec.  Daarbij komt ook dat, tenminste in België, je via een geselecteerd dealernetwerk movitec's kunt kopen. geen verkopen onder de toonbank via de importeur!  dAt is al heel wat waard.  In België heeft nu reeds de movitec sl250 meer gebruikers dan de Martin Mac 250.  Nogmaals, de praktijkervaringen spreken niet voor niets !  kijk maar eens op www.movitec.net bij de gebruikers en je zult zien dat zelfs de grootsten movitec verkiezen boven martin!

----------


## Delirium crew

Nou de Mac 250 kunnen de gobo's goed laten roteren en dat kan je van de movitec niet zeggen.

----------


## Bart

daar ben ik het niet mee eens. Wij hebben 4 SL 250 hangen. De gobo's roteren heel goed en de prisma's ook. Wij hebben geen klachten over de MH's. 

Ik heb nog nooit met MAC's gewerkt dus daar kan ik nix over zeggen. Maar ik vind de SL 250 een goede movinghead die het goed doet!!!

----------


## crazydj16

hey bart,

Ik zie dat jij in axis werkt, en ik geloof best dat je movitec's goed bevallen. Want voor disco zijn het ideale dingen, alleen niet iedereen op het forum doet hier alleen disco's en hebben bij zulke klussen betere ervaringen met martin dan met movitec en futurelight.

grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Delirium crew

Op Impulz had ik ook wat movitec's hangen , heb alle functies van de pearl 2000 nagezocht maar ze konden niet goed draaien.
(Maar dan ook elke movitec!!)
De functie van roteren op de "pearl 2000" werkte wel voor de mac 250

Ik neem aan dat x-storage goede movitec's levert

----------


## Techieguy

Dan neem ik aan dat de personality file niet goed was van je pearltje... Want goed draaien doen ze echt wel hoor! (en ja ik heb vergelijk)

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Op Impulz had ik ook wat movitec's hangen , heb alle functies van de pearl 2000 nagezocht maar ze konden niet goed draaien.
> (Maar dan ook elke movitec!!)
> De functie van roteren op de "pearl 2000" werkte wel voor de mac 250
> 
> Ik neem aan dat x-storage goede movitec's levert



Wat ben jij nu voor een opperator, damn........ dit had je zelf toch ook wel kunnen beredeneren?!

Licht gewoon aan de personality file.!

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## crazydj16

Toen ik de movitech mh's voor het eerst zag bij de dealer waren wij ook wel geintresseerd, maar na wat stoeien kwamen we bij een probleem wat Delirium misschien bedoelt. 
De mh had problemen zijn prisma in een goede positie te plaatsen, dit gebeurde niet iedere keer, maar om de zoveel tijd. Misschien dat het nu verholpen is, maar dit was voor ons 1 van de redenen om geen movitec aan te schaffen. 

grtz




-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Waar pas je dat toe dan?!
Ben nog nooit een situatie tegen gekomen waar dat nodig was!

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## crazydj16

> citaat: 
> showtechniek schreef:
> 
> Waar pas je dat toe dan?!
> Ben nog nooit een situatie tegen gekomen waar dat nodig was!



Ik gebruik regelmatig het prisma van een mac, ook in static sequence's zodat ik 3 ipv 1 gobo uit utzelfde spotje krijg. Maar tijdens het wisselen van een static ziet het er niet echt netjes uit als dat prisma eerst een paar rondjes draait of niet helemaal correct plaatst. Dit was dus 1 van de redenen waarom wij besloten niet verder te gaan met movitech.

grtz


-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Als je een goede tafel hebt die ineens de goede waarde aangeeft voor het prisma neemt hij dit meteeen aan.
Als je dit echter gaat inschuiven op de hand tijdens een show dan kom je idd. eerst lang ronddraaien!

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## crazydj16

Als je een seq. programmeert in lightjockey waarbij de prisma in de goede stand staat, deze dan na het wisselen van een aantal seq. resp. que's weer oproept en dan de ene movitech zonder problemen en de ander met problemen de prisma oproept begin in erg te twijfelen of het aan de tafel ligt.

grtz



-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Is idd. waar!!!

heb het vandaag geprobeerd

Show in boxtel voor prom's

Set:

24x Movitec SL-250  "Spot"
 6x Futurelight MH640 "Wash"
 4x Clay-Paky SC-300 "Wash"
 4x Clay-Paky SZ-1200 "Zoom-Spot-Wash"

Aangestuurd door een Compulite Animator.
En heb het toch echt bond gemaakt.....maar echt geen enkel probleem met de prisma posities.....


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## crazydj16

Ik had dat prisma probleem ongeveer 1.5 jaar geleden, toen
movitech eigenlijk net begon door te breken. Misschien dat dit 1 van de eerdere serie's was, ik weet iniedergeval wel wat ik gezien had, en dan krijg je misschien weer het verhaal van de "eerste indruk".

Ik ga dinsdagavond ff langs bij de dealer waar ik toen der tijd even heb zitten proberen, kijken of ze er nu nog 1 hebben staan en vragen hoe die bevalt.

grtz


-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Robert

Hey!

Ik heb afgelopen zaterdag en zondag met 6 SL250 spotjes gewerkt. Ik vind het voor disco erg gave spotjes; er komt flink wat licht uit (meer dan uit onze technobeams; is toch dezelfde lamp - 250 watt gasontladingslamp), en ze zijn supersnel. Ik vind ze wel erg klote te positioneren. Reageert ook helemaal niet snel op pan en tilt veranderingen. Als ik het wieltje allang niet meer vast heb is die spot nog aan het draaien. Ik zou 'm voor op het podium bij een band niet zo graag gebruiken. Ik vond de langzame bewegingen ook niet zo soepel gaan moet ik zeggen.

Voor disco dus wel erg gaaf; ik heb ook geen problemen gehad met prisma of zo. Wel een paar erg lelijke gobo's trouwens....

Greetz!

Robert

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Ik vind ze wel erg klote te positioneren. Reageert ook helemaal niet snel op pan en tilt veranderingen. Als ik het wieltje allang niet meer vast heb is die spot nog aan het draaien. Ik zou 'm voor op het podium bij een band niet zo graag gebruiken. Ik vond de langzame bewegingen ook niet zo soepel gaan moet ik zeggen.



Positioneren slecht?........tafel met joy-stick - tracker ball? 4 parameters aan gestuurd?
Reatie op pan en tilt bewegingen traag?/Als ik het wieltje allang niet meer vast heb is die spot nog aan het draaien. ......Motor speed een verkeerde waarde gegeven zeker?

 Ik vond de langzame bewegingen ook niet zo soepel gaan moet ik zeggen.
 /...........Volgens mij heb je hem in 8bit mode gebuikt.....


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Robert

Ik heb ze gebruikt vanaf met een wholehog 2, dus met wieltje voor pan en tilt. Trackbal werkte al helemaal niet lekker. 

Die motor speed, daar heb je waarschijnlijk wel gelijk in, bedenk ik (helaas) nu pas. De hog geeft "?" als je daar geen waarde geeft, maar dat zal dan wel 50% zijn geweest. Ik vond het al zo vreemd. 

Thanx for clearing that up.... ik zal 't onthouden voor de volgende keer. 

Greetings!

Robert

----------


## Tom

> citaat:
> 
> De Movitec SL 250 (profiel)kost 1930,00,
> De Martin Mac 250 (profiel)kost 2270,00



Euh ik vindt het prijsverschil toch iets groter ik zie hier een sl 250 voor eur.1250

Dan lijkt me de beslissing voor dixo gebruik toch redelijk snel gemaakt.

Grtz,

Tom

P.s sorry voor de late reactie

----------


## Delirium crew

Deze prijzen die ik maak zijn verkoop prijzen (geen inkoop)

Maar als je naar een gemiddelde cafe/bar-dancing/discotheek kijkt zie je daar meestal Movitec's.
Alleen de cafe/bar-dancing/discotheek die een soort van lease contract hebben,krijgen/hebben meestal Mac 250 omdat ze op lange termijn goedkoper zijn.

Daarbij zijn Movitec's toch iets minder bekend vergeleken bij de   Mac 250.

Ook zijn de Mac 250's makkelijker te krijgen omdat er in Nederland verschillende leveranciers zijn van Martin o.a.:
-Martin Rental/Sales
-Fairlight

In Nederland is er volgens mij geen echte leverancier van Movitec's.
Ook omdat de Movitec in Duitsland wordt gemaakt

----------


## Delirium crew

OHHH ja 

De prijs van de Mac 250 
is niet van de Mac 250
Maar van de Mac 250+<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DeMennooos

En trek van die mac nog eens 30% af,.....
Dan heb je de huidige prijs zo ongeveer wel.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Delirium crew

Gaat het bij jou dan zo gemakkelijk 

Nou dan kom ik morgen even wat licht inslaan

----------


## DeMennooos

Nee, dat is een aktie die nu loopt <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Tom

> citaat:
> Deze prijzen die ik maak zijn verkoop prijzen (geen inkoop)




Die 1250 is ook geen inkoop maar verkoop.
Wel in DUitsland dan ja.

Grtz,

Tom

----------


## PowerSound

Heb de nieuwe GLP "YPOC" gezien aan 1499 Lamp inbegrepen en BTW ook natuurlijk. Je kan gemakkelijk met die mensen onderhandelen als je een aantal neemt. Ik dacht toch dat de Ypoc een betere SL250 is.
Weet misschien hier iemand hoeveel een flight-case voor 2 of 1 SL250 kost ??

FUCK OFF AUTOBPM USERS !!! 
Viva Ypoc, Viva Contest, Viva Qsc, Viva EV, Viva JBL, Viva PowerSound !

----------


## Techieguy

Nederland heeft wel een Movitec importeur (wak naam kwijt...), de website voor europa wordt zelfs hier gemaakt.

----------


## Delirium crew

Ja dat klopt.

Naam is Sparklight in Hoofddorp (Noord-Holland)

http://www.sparklight.nl

----------


## embie

toch effe reageren:

die movitecs worden niet in Duitsland gemaakt
maar in Tsjechie.  Dezelfde fabriek als Futurelight, en andere, maar andere chips, en onderdelen.

da's alles ...

----------


## Delirium crew

Okeee

Dan weet ik dat ook weer.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

(voorheen dacht ik dat in Duitsland werd gemaakt)

----------

